# Hello "Whity" Haters.



## racistguy

As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.


----------



## Vastator

You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I wan't debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.



I recommend paragraphs darling


----------



## ABikerSailor

Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vastator said:


> You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...



*"And I smell a lib sock..."
*
Lib socks would smell.

So I've been told, Lib's only change their underwear once a week, so WTF their socks must smell terrible


----------



## racistguy

Vastator said:


> You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...



  Maybe I did.  But then again, being a slang-racist term, there are probably a couple ways to spell it.  Unless it is in a real dictionary.  Instead of an "urban dictionary."  As for the liberal thing, you could closer describe me as a nationalist.  A Whitey nationalist.  As for what a liberal sock smells like, I've never smelled one.  What do they smell like.  Do they smell any different from a conservative sock?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ABikerSailor said:


> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?



Chris Christie is going to eat us, he gets hungry a lot, we can't have him eating anymore cute puppies, so he'll have to eat us instead.

ANYTHING to save the cute puppies


----------



## racistguy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I wan't debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend paragraphs darling
Click to expand...


  I'll see.

  What I can do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

racistguy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I wan't debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend paragraphs darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ill see.
> 
> What I can do.
Click to expand...


Good, paragraphs are our friends


----------



## racistguy

ABikerSailor said:


> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?



  Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Yet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

racistguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Tet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?
Click to expand...


You need to hook up with Guano, a match made in Heav....Hel....um, somewhere anyhow


----------



## racistguy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Tet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to hook up with Guano, a match made in Heav....Hel....um, somewhere anyhow
Click to expand...


  I do like your poster.


----------



## ChesBayJJ

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So I've been told, Lib's only change their underwear once a week, so WTF their socks must smell terrible




I flip mine from front to back and then turn them inside out, so yeah, a week is about right.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Vastator said:


> You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...


Why?  It's not like he's being particularly extreme and won't have plenty of company from conservatives here.


----------



## BULLDOG

Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

racistguy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Tet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to hook up with Guano, a match made in Heav....Hel....um, somewhere anyhow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do like your poster.
Click to expand...


Well, it's my natural charm, I can't help it


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChesBayJJ said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been told, Lib's only change their underwear once a week, so WTF their socks must smell terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flip mine from front to back and then turn them inside out, so yeah, a week is about right.
Click to expand...


You DO? Uh-oh


----------



## racistguy

BULLDOG said:


> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.



  It's better to die on your feet than live on your knees.


----------



## BULLDOG

racistguy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better to die on your feet than live on your knees.
Click to expand...



Then why are you always on tour knees and wiping your mouth?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

BULLDOG said:


> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.



Of course, there's nothing racist about _your_ comments


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Another stormfronter?


----------



## BULLDOG

Lucy Hamilton said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's nothing racist about _your_ comments
Click to expand...


Do you really think the white race won't be blended into every other race over time? There is no pure white race now. DNA shows other ancestry in every case.


----------



## racistguy

BULLDOG said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better to die on your feet than live on your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you always on tour knees and wiping your mouth?
Click to expand...


  It would seem that I've run across a non-white.  Well I don't care about anything you things have to say.  So it's off to ignore land for you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

BULLDOG said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's nothing racist about _your_ comments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the white race won't be blended into every other race over time? There is no pure white race now. DNA shows other ancestry in every case.
Click to expand...


This isn't the section for a discussion though, on political or social issues.


----------



## BULLDOG

Lucy Hamilton said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's nothing racist about _your_ comments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the white race won't be blended into every other race over time? There is no pure white race now. DNA shows other ancestry in every case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the section for a discussion though, on political or social issues.
Click to expand...



I didn't start the thread. I just responded to what was posted.


----------



## racistguy

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Another stormfronter?



  Why do you hate White people so much.  Don't you know that in Africa, there are still blacks who take other blacks as slaves?  Or that in countries like Sierra Leone, (And no doubt many others) cannibalism still happens?  Or that in many countries there, most people believe that their problems are caused by witches casting hexes on them?  Did you ever wonder why there isn't a negro populated and run country on the planet that is worth a damn?  Just how much are you willing to "blame Whitey" for.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

racistguy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stormfronter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate White people so much.  Don't you know that in Africa, there are still blacks who take other blacks as slaves?  Or that in countries like Sierra Leone, (And no doubt many others) cannibalism still happens?  Or that in many countries there, most people believe that their problems are caused by witches casting hexes on them?  Did you ever wonder why there isn't a negro populated and run country on the planet that is worth a damn?  Just how much are you willing to "blame Whitey" for.
Click to expand...


My father is white which means I'm half white.  Why would I hate white people?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stormfronter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate White people so much.  Don't you know that in Africa, there are still blacks who take other blacks as slaves?  Or that in countries like Sierra Leone, (And no doubt many others) cannibalism still happens?  Or that in many countries there, most people believe that their problems are caused by witches casting hexes on them?  Did you ever wonder why there isn't a negro populated and run country on the planet that is worth a damn?  Just how much are you willing to "blame Whitey" for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father is white which means I'm half white.  Why would I hate white people?
Click to expand...


You wouldn't.

However, off topic, your other photograph was better.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.



I look more Chinese in the other picture


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
Click to expand...


It's much sexier though, the other picture.


----------



## norwegen

Global warming is a hoax.

White people will only _look_ like they've disappeared when that international snowstorm comes.


----------



## Nosmo King

ABikerSailor said:


> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?


Rapture?


----------



## ABikerSailor

racistguy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stormfronter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate White people so much.  Don't you know that in Africa, there are still blacks who take other blacks as slaves?  Or that in countries like Sierra Leone, (And no doubt many others) cannibalism still happens?  Or that in many countries there, most people believe that their problems are caused by witches casting hexes on them?  Did you ever wonder why there isn't a negro populated and run country on the planet that is worth a damn?  Just how much are you willing to "blame Whitey" for.
Click to expand...


There are many places in THIS country where people believe in witches, hexes and demonic possession, they're called Christians or Amish. 

As far as the slavery?  It also happens in WHITE countries where human trafficking is going on, and in many cases, it's white girls being sold to white or arab masters.   

Dahmer (a white person) was a cannibal.  

Personally?  I'd like to see a world where EVERYONE gets along, and don't focus on the differences, but rather where we are similar.  

As far as blacks being "inferior"?  Well........got news for you..............some of the smartest people I worked with and for during my 20 years in the Navy were black.  Spence, SCPO Murrill, and PNC Woods to name a few.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ABikerSailor said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stormfronter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate White people so much.  Don't you know that in Africa, there are still blacks who take other blacks as slaves?  Or that in countries like Sierra Leone, (And no doubt many others) cannibalism still happens?  Or that in many countries there, most people believe that their problems are caused by witches casting hexes on them?  Did you ever wonder why there isn't a negro populated and run country on the planet that is worth a damn?  Just how much are you willing to "blame Whitey" for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many places in THIS country where people believe in witches, hexes and demonic possession, they're called Christians or Amish.
> 
> As far as the slavery?  It also happens in WHITE countries where human trafficking is going on, and in many cases, it's white girls being sold to white or arab masters.
> 
> Dahmer (a white person) was a cannibal.
> 
> Personally?  I'd like to see a world where EVERYONE gets along, and don't focus on the differences, but rather where we are similar.
> 
> As far as blacks being "inferior"?  Well........got news for you..............some of the smartest people I worked with and for during my 20 years in the Navy were black.  Spence, SCPO Murrill, and PNC Woods to name a few.
Click to expand...


*"Dahmer (a white person) was a cannibal." 
*
Well that's it then, we're all just evil, wannabe cannibals because Jeffrey Dahmer was a member of our race  

Okay fellow white people, LOOK at THIS, THIS is why we're evil or something, it's not just The Crusades and The Slave Trade now, no it's also because Jeffrey Dahmer was a white man and even worse, a blonde, blue-eyed white man  

We all might as well just commit suicide now, to atone for the grotesque things THIS man did in the name of the white race.


----------



## Unkotare

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.




If this is your target demographic, you're only going to find about 3-4 people to argue with here.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stormfronter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate White people so much.  Don't you know that in Africa, there are still blacks who take other blacks as slaves?  Or that in countries like Sierra Leone, (And no doubt many others) cannibalism still happens?  Or that in many countries there, most people believe that their problems are caused by witches casting hexes on them?  Did you ever wonder why there isn't a negro populated and run country on the planet that is worth a damn?  Just how much are you willing to "blame Whitey" for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many places in THIS country where people believe in witches, hexes and demonic possession, they're called Christians or Amish.
> 
> As far as the slavery?  It also happens in WHITE countries where human trafficking is going on, and in many cases, it's white girls being sold to white or arab masters.
> 
> Dahmer (a white person) was a cannibal.
> 
> Personally?  I'd like to see a world where EVERYONE gets along, and don't focus on the differences, but rather where we are similar.
> 
> As far as blacks being "inferior"?  Well........got news for you..............some of the smartest people I worked with and for during my 20 years in the Navy were black.  Spence, SCPO Murrill, and PNC Woods to name a few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Dahmer (a white person) was a cannibal."
> *
> Well that's it then, we're all just evil, wannabe cannibals because Jeffrey Dahmer was a member of our race
> 
> Okay fellow white people, LOOK at THIS, THIS is why we're evil or something, it's not just The Crusades and The Slave Trade now, no it's also because Jeffrey Dahmer was a white man and even worse, a blonde, blue-eyed white man
> 
> We all might as well just commit suicide now, to atone for the grotesque things THIS man did in the name of the white race.
Click to expand...


Never said anything about all whites being evil because Dahmer was a cannibal, you're reading crap into what I said.  

Racistguy said that all  blacks are evil because cannibalism is being practiced in some places, so I just wanted to point out to him that white people are capable of being evil as well.  Wanna talk about Hitler?  He was white.  How about Timothy McVeigh?  The Unibomber?  

And if you really wanna talk about evil people, how about all those robber barons in the late 1800's?


----------



## Unkotare

ABikerSailor said:


> ....
> 
> There are many places in THIS country where people believe in witches, hexes and demonic possession, they're called Christians or Amish......




That's it? What about all the existentially starved middle-aged women who are afraid to adhere to a real, established religion (because, how do you explain THAT at the cocktail parties?) and call _themselves_ 'witches'?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Unkotare said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There are many places in THIS country where people believe in witches, hexes and demonic possession, they're called Christians or Amish......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? What about all the existentially starved middle-aged women who are afraid to adhere to a real, established religion (because, how do you explain THAT at the cocktail parties?) and call _themselves_ 'witches'?
Click to expand...


Forgot about them Unk.  Might as well throw in the whole "new age" crowd that believes in astrology, crystals, and other forms of "magic".

Not saying that real magic doesn't exist (I've seen real magic happen before), but how the new agers practice it, it ain't real.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

ABikerSailor said:


> Not saying that real magic doesn't exist (I've seen real magic happen before), but how the new agers practice it, it ain't real.


----------



## ChrisL

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.



I like any color people as long as they are cool peeps.  We all bleed red.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

ChrisL said:


> I like any color people as long as they are cool peeps.  We all bleed red.



Unless you're Vulcan.  Their blood is green


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like any color people as long as they are cool peeps.  We all bleed red.
Click to expand...


*"I like any color people as long as they are cool peeps."
*
Chris, you shouldn't be announcing your fetishes so openly, I have no problem that you like peeping, but well, you know 
*
*


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  I like his new picture.  He is really cute.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I like his new picture.  He is really cute.
Click to expand...


Disagreeing with me again? This is twice already tonight, you attempting to start trouble


----------



## Vastator

Girl fight!!!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ABikerSailor said:


> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?


Osmosis?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I wan't debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend paragraphs darling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ill see.
> 
> What I can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, paragraphs are our friends
Click to expand...

Whatevegaveyouthatidea?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Tet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to hook up with Guano, a match made in Heav....Hel....um, somewhere anyhow
Click to expand...

Different sides of the same coin.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.



Well that is a terribly written hello and with that welcome to the insane asylum and I am sure I will not be seeing you much!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

racistguy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Tet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to hook up with Guano, a match made in Heav....Hel....um, somewhere anyhow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do like your poster.
Click to expand...

You haven't seen the rest of her.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

racistguy said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better to die on your feet than live on your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you always on tour knees and wiping your mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would seem that I've run across a non-white.  Well I don't care about anything you things have to say.  So it's off to ignore land for you.
Click to expand...

Non-white. Hilarious.

You don't like us brownies tapping that white ass?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you finally realized your days are numbered. Yes, what we know as the white race is disappearing, and will soon be extinct. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt you to learn a little humility. The more white privilege is stripped away from you, the more you will need that humility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there's nothing racist about _your_ comments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think the white race won't be blended into every other race over time? There is no pure white race now. DNA shows other ancestry in every case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't the section for a discussion though, on political or social issues.
Click to expand...

Well how are we supposed to know if we is gonna let the white boy ins da room?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

racistguy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stormfronter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate White people so much.  Don't you know that in Africa, there are still blacks who take other blacks as slaves?  Or that in countries like Sierra Leone, (And no doubt many others) cannibalism still happens?  Or that in many countries there, most people believe that their problems are caused by witches casting hexes on them?  Did you ever wonder why there isn't a negro populated and run country on the planet that is worth a damn?  Just how much are you willing to "blame Whitey" for.
Click to expand...

We are just going to blame you for not putting and end to these atrocities.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
Click to expand...

Get a room!


----------



## Hossfly

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.






​


----------



## Hossfly

Uh oh. He be gone.


----------



## Tilly

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
Click to expand...

For what it's worth, I like this pic more.


----------



## Toro

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.



lol

ossum

Remember that power doesn't usually work after a tornado hits your trailer park!  So make sure there's a glowing screen before you type anything!


----------



## jillian

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"And I smell a lib sock..."
> *
> Lib socks would smell.
> 
> So I've been told, Lib's only change their underwear once a week, so WTF their socks must smell terrible
Click to expand...


funny...i smell a rightwingnut white supremacist sock troll


----------



## Muhammed

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like any color people as long as they are cool peeps.  We all bleed red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're Vulcan.  Their blood is green
Click to expand...

No, that's horseshoe crabs, not Vulcans.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Uh oh. He be gone.


He be back.

Go easy on him. He knows not what he says.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

jillian said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"And I smell a lib sock..."
> *
> Lib socks would smell.
> 
> So I've been told, Lib's only change their underwear once a week, so WTF their socks must smell terrible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny...i smell a rightwingnut white supremacist sock troll
Click to expand...

Whatever it is, is certainly a troll.

No matter how hard we try to eradicate this disease from this country this particular strain keeps cropping up somewhere.


----------



## jillian

Yousaidwhat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"And I smell a lib sock..."
> *
> Lib socks would smell.
> 
> So I've been told, Lib's only change their underwear once a week, so WTF their socks must smell terrible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny...i smell a rightwingnut white supremacist sock troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever it is, is certainly a troll.
> 
> No matter how hard we try to eradicate this disease from this country this particular strain keeps cropping up somewhere.
Click to expand...


for a while, at least, they kept it under wraps.

then donald gave them permission to crawl out from under the baseboards.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I like his new picture.  He is really cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with me again? This is twice already tonight, you attempting to start trouble
Click to expand...


Where's the Jello?


----------



## The Great Goose

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.


Lmao! Pumpkin Row!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I like his new picture.  He is really cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with me again? This is twice already tonight, you attempting to start trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Jello?
Click to expand...


I've eaten it Chris


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! Pumpkin Row!
Click to expand...


No Goose, it's not Pumpkin Row


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "whitey" wrong. And I smell a lib sock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"And I smell a lib sock..."
> *
> Lib socks would smell.
> 
> So I've been told, Lib's only change their underwear once a week, so WTF their socks must smell terrible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny...i smell a rightwingnut white supremacist sock troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever it is, is certainly a troll.
> 
> No matter how hard we try to eradicate this disease from this country this particular strain keeps cropping up somewhere.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that one was here a few weeks ago, can't remember the name, but the same sort of stuff.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Tet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to hook up with Guano, a match made in Heav....Hel....um, somewhere anyhow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do like your poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't seen the rest of her.
Click to expand...


Thank you darling


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what it's worth, I like this pic more.
Click to expand...


His hair was nicer in the other picture, he has beautiful hair.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a room!
Click to expand...


I know it's shocking, I don't think Mrs. DTMB or Mr. Lucy would be happy though.


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what it's worth, I like this pic more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His hair was nicer in the other picture, he has beautiful hair.
Click to expand...

maybe he's a transman?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For what it's worth, I like this pic more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His hair was nicer in the other picture, he has beautiful hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe he's a transman?
Click to expand...


I don't think so, the arm muscles.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, off topic, your other photograph was better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I like his new picture.  He is really cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with me again? This is twice already tonight, you attempting to start trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Jello?
Click to expand...

I most definitely want video rights.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racistguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how are all the white people going to disappear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through interbreeding with non-whites.  Along with having White people fight and die in pointless foreign wars against an unending supply of non-whites.  Also, one of the things most likely to bring about the destruction of our planet is overpopulation.  But the population of Whites isn't rising.  In fact, in some places, it may even be going down a little.  Tet every day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  On that note, do you have any suggestions as to how to solve that problem without being "racist?"  And just scattering White people to the wind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to hook up with Guano, a match made in Heav....Hel....um, somewhere anyhow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do like your poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't seen the rest of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you darling
Click to expand...

Anytime.


----------



## ChrisL

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look more Chinese in the other picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much sexier though, the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I like his new picture.  He is really cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with me again? This is twice already tonight, you attempting to start trouble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the Jello?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most definitely want video rights.
Click to expand...


I'm kidding.  I don't beat up on pregnant women.


----------



## Mertex

racistguy said:


> As you can see, I am a "racist" guy.  What does that mean?  Well if I am wrong, (which can be debated) big deal!  That doesn't mean for instance that blacks are going to disappear.  But what if I am right and White people disappear.  How can you put that genie back into the bottle.  So which is worse.  But don't think about it too hard.  (Not that I think you can)  But for all you "Whity" haters out there, I know that the latter isn't a problem for you.  No doubt most of you would prefer that the mods shuffle me off to stormfront or some such crap.  But I want debate with you people who hate White people.  I can't do that at some "White patriot" forum where they actually like White people.




You should fit right in........


----------

